# My wine rack



## TheGoodLife (Dec 9, 2012)

Finished up my wine rack. I made it from oak and redwood that I had been saving for years after cleaning out my Dad's house.

A Thankyou goes out to everyone else that posted photos on this forum that I copied off of.


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 9, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## GreginND (Dec 9, 2012)

That's pretty beautiful.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 9, 2012)

That's nice. Do you do contract work?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job! It looks a lot like the ones I built. Did you dado the horizontal pieces for your uprights or do you have additional bracing in the back to keep it from racking sides ways?

Your picture shows the importance of putting capsules on bottles when layed flat like this. It makes it real easy to identify what and how much you have at a glance. Again, nice job.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments.

No, I didn't dado or put any additional bracing in the back. I thought I might need an X brace in back but after the top was secured on, it really didn't need any.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job. I would really consider securing it to your wall if its not in any way!!!!! Stuff happens!!!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 10, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Great job. I would really consider securing it to your wall if its not in any way!!!!! Stuff happens!!!!


 
Don't suppose you would like to tell us how you know that, Wade? LOL, Arne.


----------



## robie (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2012)

Arne said:


> Don't suppose you would like to tell us how you know that, Wade? LOL, Arne.


 Like every thing else most of us been there done that. Or just from experience. LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice, TGL!!


----------



## Dend78 (Dec 14, 2012)

looks great but looks like it needs to be taller and longer as its already full


----------



## italianwine (Jan 4, 2013)

The pattern and design is unique and of course trustworthy.


----------



## Wiccan_Lager (Jan 4, 2013)

uhhh, blue prints or instructions are an order please. That is gorgeous!


----------



## styxx3805 (Jan 27, 2013)

nice job need to make one myself but having difficulties finding a pattern


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2013)

Arne said:


> Don't suppose you would like to tell us how you know that, Wade? LOL, Arne.


As a woodworker I always over compensate so have no experience in what will eventually happen if its not secured either to floor front and back or to the wall behind but Im suuuuuuuuuuure it wouldnt be pretty!


----------



## TheGoodLife (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is some dimensions... 

View attachment 120 ct Wine Rack.pdf


----------



## BobR (Jan 29, 2013)

That is very nice Mark!


----------



## tonyt (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent work. Looks like you need another.


----------

